# August 15th Opener



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

*What do you think of opening early goose on August 15th?*​
I like it and will definitely be out hunting.3237.21%I'd rather see it be Sept 1st but I will still probably go.3540.70%I don't like it and will most likely not go on opener.1112.79%I like it but I probably won't go (doing other things).66.98%Other sentiments (please post what)22.33%


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'm interested to see what everyone's doing...


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Sister is getting married Aug 15th in Cali! :-?


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

i think it is awsome.. lets me get the gun warmed up before woodduck season.

during the sept. season, we only have a couple GOOD days here in Tn.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Your driving all the way up from Tennessee for our Aug. 15th opener??


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't blame you. If I lived in TN I would still make the drive! Is this the first year of this. I am pretty pumped to have more opportunities!

IF IT FLIES IT DIES BABBBYYYY


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I like the idea of the Aug. 15 season and I will be out hunting but, the thing I hate about it is that barely any crops are off and you sometimes have troubles finding geese.


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ya thats what i was thinkin, seems like a waste


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

Are there hay fields you can hunt?


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ya but a lot of them are just now getting cut so you would be looking more at crp fields then hay fields in a lot of situations.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tikkat3 said:


> Your driving all the way up from Tennessee for our Aug. 15th opener??


He did last year. That's dedication right there. 

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... ht=#454781


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

The hay fields are the hot spot early season.


----------



## schnidy60 (Apr 22, 2009)

We had some awesome winter wheat last year, can't hardly wait another month! I've got the itch real bad.


----------



## YashigreatfowlhunterMN (Jul 15, 2009)

I wish I could head there but I don't want to waste my two weeks of the regular season. Thank God there are a couple counties a NR can hunt and it does not count against your 2 weeks!! If all the counties were like that just think of the revenue the state would bring in. Does not make sense to me!!


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't like the heat and finding huntable numbers was tough last year. But if the season is open, I will be out with my buddies. Pin feathers and all.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I don't mind the season, but in the game and fish really want to control the geese make the limit 8 or 10 and start the season the last week in August.

I might be out hunting, depends if our custom combiners are here or not.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

As much as I would rather see it back at Sept 1st, I will usually try it once, I really think its all going to be up to whether crops are off and if birds are grouped up yet. I will most likely be at the lake or fishing or golfing, trying to take in what little summer we do actually have..... But these last few days have put an itch on the trigger finger thats for sure. Cool North winds and overcast make it feel more like October than July.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

By the looks of the unoffical poll the slim majority would rather see the opener be September 1.

Personally, I don't what I'm going to do. I have a couple tenative cabin weekends planned for late August. If for some reason they fall through you might see me sitting in a spread. But I'm not going to try to pre-emptively shorten my summer to do so.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## T.Mayer (Feb 17, 2009)

ill be out on the 16th because of the waterfowl show in Fargo...but I like the fact that we can get out that early....it extends the season a little whether or not we kill itll still be fun


----------



## possumfoot (Nov 7, 2006)

maybe we just got lucky last year, but we had no trouble finding birds and tearing that butt up for em.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 22, 2009)

I will be out chasing honkers, I think it is great to be able to start my season in August. First year in Nodak!


----------

